# stronglifts 5x5 workout Q?



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

First of I apologise if this has been asked before but I'm new lol

I was doing some research last night and I came across the stronglifts 5x5 routine.

My question is does it work as well as is claimed as it's my understanding that you need to exercise a muscle with more than one exercise to get the best results. Any advice would be great as I am thinking of trying it for 6 weeks but I don't want to waste my time.

Cheers guys


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

5x5 routine can give some great results mate.

There are alot of guys on this forum who swear by it. Give it a go along with a good diet see what it does for you.

Can always change to a more normal higher rep bodybuilding routine if you want to. Could even do a mixture of both see what rep range works for you.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not sure 6 weeks would be long enough to be fair, as when you start your meant to drop back from what your normally lifting, then build back up to surpass.

whats the weight your moving in the exercises involved?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

im doing Madcows 5x5 a slight variation of stronglifts. personally, i prefer it.

with this, your lifting lighter weight for 3-4 week to get used to the progression, then the weight starts building.

need to do it for 12 weeks minimum.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

What's your target?


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

At the minute I'm not lifting anything just looking for somewhere to start really so that being said would it make more or less of a difference to me?

With regards to targets I'm looking at losing weight whilst being able to build some muscle but I don't want to be huge and hulk like lol

Diet wise I've read in a lot of places that the 6 smaller meal option is the best for the 5x5 routine. What do you think?

How long then would be an adequate trial period? I only say 6 weeks again because I've read 6 weeks was all it took most people to notice a difference but I guess everyone is different.

Cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

I did it for 12 weeks before my first cycle and it was brilliant! Follow it to the plan and it works!

You notice it's worked when you drop back onto the isolations, It worked for me


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

5x5 is primarily a strength programme. I would find it hard to follow on a cut. Try a more conventional beginners' full body programme alongside cardio and a good diet. That's my opinion.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

niall01 said:


> 5x5 is primarily a strength programme. I would find it hard to follow on a cut. Try a more conventional beginners' full body programme alongside cardio and a good diet. That's my opinion.


What if I incorporated cardio and done it on the of days whilst doing the 5x5?

Also Rob1184 did you use any protein shakes or creatine whilst on the 5x5?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

CV is nothing to do with it, it's the weights protocol I don't think is suited to a beginner looking to lose weight.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

niall01 said:


> CV is nothing to do with it, it's the weights protocol I don't think is suited to a beginner looking to lose weight.


What makes you say that, you burn more energy doing compound movements, it's your diet mainly that accounts for losing weight


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

ahh right cool, what would you suggest then if i was looking to get rid of a load of excess fat, I'm currently 16,5 stone and not happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes mate, protein shakes x 3 everyday. Morning, post workout and evening.

I use a pre workout called flashover which has a small amount of creative in it. It's pretty nice with cranberry juice


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

I know I'm probably being sucked in by "the brand" but what is your experience, if any, with promax diet? As I am looking and losing fat and

building lean muscle


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> What makes you say that, you burn more energy doing compound movements, it's your diet mainly that accounts for losing weight


I understand that but I think it's better suited to strength training than weight loss. In no way am I saying it wouldn't work for weight loss, but I think there are more efficient ways to do it. I also think it is a highly demanding programme to do on a deficit, this is magnified for a beginner.

Promax diet is just vastly overpriced whey. If you want whey just get some from one of the bulk suppliers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

T3hscott said:


> I know I'm probably being sucked in by "the brand" but what is your experience, if any, with promax diet? As I am looking and losing fat and
> 
> building lean muscle


Maximuscle are good at that, promax is over priced buddy. Personally i'd go for impact whey from myprotein. Very Little Carbs, then just drink green tea each day.

On the 5X5 training you wanna really go big on carbs and protein throughout the training, so go for something with equal carbs and protein in your shakes 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

niall01 said:


> I understand that but I think it's better suited to strength training than weight loss. In no way am I saying it wouldn't work for weight loss, but I think there are more efficient ways to do it. I also think it is a highly demanding programme to do on a deficit, this is magnified for a beginner.
> 
> Promax diet is just vastly overpriced whey. If you want whey just get some from one of the bulk suppliers.


I suppose if you did it, you would have to sacrifice some strength gains for fat loss but exercise wise it's a good fat burner but I think if your a noob you would be able to get stronger sitting slightly below maintenance or even slightly above maintenance, it's easy to do a slight recomp as a noob without even tryin on a program like this! Just don't GOMAD


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

To loose fat and build muscle at the same time is going to be difficult and less productive then concentrating on either or. This is for the simple fact that your body can either be in an anabolic (tissue building) state or a catabolic (tissue break down) state it will be your diet which dictates which state you put your body in you basically have to consume a surplus supply of calories to be in an anabolic state and have an calorie deficit diet to be in a catabolic state!!! Personally if I was you I'd hammer the cardio fr a few months until u get ur body fat to a level your happy with thn hit the weights with a clean bulk eating 500 cals above maintenance!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

1982chris1982 said:


> To loose fat and build muscle at the same time is going to be difficult and less productive then concentrating on either or. This is for the simple fact that your body can either be in an anabolic (tissue building) state or a catabolic (tissue break down) state it will be your diet which dictates which state you put your body in you basically have to consume a surplus supply of calories to be in an anabolic state and have an calorie deficit diet to be in a catabolic state!!! Personally if I was you I'd hammer the cardio fr a few months until u get ur body fat to a level your happy with thn hit the weights with a clean bulk eating 500 cals above maintenance!!!


Blah blah blah, a new trainer eating at maintenance who now starts lifting weights they will a. Get stronger and b. Lose weight I guarantee it. His body isn't used to using that amount of energy and lifting weights! He will burn more fat than boring cardio alone, if he does fasted cardio on top of it then he will burn plenty of fat! The best way to lose weight is diet first, weights second and cardio third! Dont advise somebody who is about to start a weights program who wants to lose weight to not lift weights it's ludicrous


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Could you explain what "maintenance" is as you mentioned above about being under or over it and also what is fasted cardio?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Fatmanstan! Is correct, 5x5 training done correctly will have you sweating your balls off.

It will seriously help you shed fat, not muscle! The bonus to this training is that your core is being worked all the time. So you'll start to see your 6 pack very well ( if you can't already )


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

T3hscott said:


> Could you explain what "maintenance" is as you mentioned above about being under or over it and also what is fasted cardio?
> 
> Cheers


It is the calories you need to stay at the weight your at - google how to calculate bmr (basal metabolic rate) to gain weight eat above that amount and to lose weight eat below it. Fasted cardio is cardio (usually at a steady pace) first thing in the morning before you eat.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys that info is really helpful and rob no can't see it.....yet 

Does the 6 small meal a day diet help with this and if so shod one of the "meals" be a shake?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Train hard, eat well and in good time it will come 

Have the shakes with meals, I'd advise that a shake can't replace a meal but that's me.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks rob I'll have the shake with a meal and at post workout

With regards to what fatman said about NMR I worked it out based on exercising 3-5 days a week and to stay at what I am it would 3,432 (calories I presume) so am I right in thinking that eating say 2500-3000 would be the way to go for losing weight?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

See how you get on with eating the 3500, give it a fair few weeks and see how you react to the diet and training.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Cheers rob, any kind of sample diets you could suggest or are there plenty on here to be found?

What sort of rest time is best between sets for 5x5?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> I suppose if you did it, you would have to sacrifice some strength gains for fat loss but exercise wise it's a good fat burner but I think if your a noob you would be able to get stronger sitting slightly below maintenance or even slightly above maintenance, it's easy to do a slight recomp as a noob without even tryin on a program like this! Just don't GOMAD


Yeah agreed, I would always advocate relatively heavy weight training for a beginner looking to lose weight, just not necessarily 5x5, personally I see it as a slightly more intermediate type programme for various reasons. But it could definitely work. And I agree with your reply to 1982chris re priorities for weight loss and the ability of newbies to lose and gain simulataneously.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Why would this be more intimidate? I was under the assumption this would work for everyone? I only because u wana learn as much as I can, it's only gotta help lol

Also diet wise (sorry to keep asking)

Is it like;

Meal 1 = protein

Snack = shake and fruit

Etc?

I really do appreciate all the help and advice guys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mate, dont overthink the food times and stuff, get to know your calories and work out how much you are having, it doesnt matter about meal frequency and times really, do it to suit your lifestyle be it 3 meals 6 meals 2 meals. whatever fits you


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

T3hscott said:


> Why would this be more intimidate? I was under the assumption this would work for everyone? I only because u wana learn as much as I can, it's only gotta help lol


Because it focusses on strength and low rep lifting, which in my opinion is best tackled after nailing form at lower weights/higher reps (talking about the 8-12 range). This is only my opinion. I always found 5x5 to be a really demanding programme and one which is fairly difficult to get right - such as selecting correct weights and continuous progression. I feel that a simple full body 3 times a week would provide you gains more efficiently. I stress this is just my opinion and experience. The 5x5 is a great programme, but not one I would be starting out on.

Food timing is not something you need to be overly worrying about. Sort out your daily intake, your macros, and go from there. Macros are the foundation, not timing. (I am not trying to be patronising, but if you don't know macros refers to your overall calorie intake and it's makeup from protein, carbohydrates and fats).


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

i am just doing this 5x5 and it sounds very good just on the 1s week should get good gains by the time i am on the 12 week


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> It is the calories you need to stay at the weight your at - google how to calculate bmr (basal metabolic rate) to gain weight eat above that amount and to lose weight eat below it. Fasted cardio is cardio (usually at a steady pace) first thing in the morning before you eat.


Not quite. Bmr is the amount of calories required by the body to keep it functioning, ie. Lying I. Bed all day watching tv. Tdee (bmr x work load) gives you your maintenance calories.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.789421,-1.073916


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Not quite. Bmr is the amount of calories required by the body to keep it functioning, ie. Lying I. Bed all day watching tv. Tdee (bmr x work load) gives you your maintenance calories.
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.789421,-1.073916


Cheers:thumb:


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Should I do fasted cardio on of days only or everyday? Also what do you guys do of a weekend if you do a

Mon

Wed

Fri workout?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> Cheers:thumb:


HAha, no problem. As a rule of thumb, you shouldn't really drop below BMR level, although many do.

EDIT: Back on point, SL 5x5 Awesome for gaining, cutting, strength purposes, beginner hypertrphy. Just an all round solid workout. A 4 day split, covering compounds + isolation at 3x8, is IMO, a lot more taxing then the 5x5 workout. Especially for a beginner.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

"Should I do fasted cardio on of days only or everyday? Also what do you guys do of a weekend if you do a

Mon

Wed

Fri workout?"

??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i swear by the 5x5 method however size and strength is my aim not bodybuilding , i wouldnt advise lifting heavy while dieting hard as your cns will burn out and over training is a killer .

5x5 and lots of quality food is the best way imo .

many start with ripptoes starting strength due to mark ripptoe having lots of videos showing form and exercises .

as for fasted cardio try it on the morning of your training days so you have 4 full rest days .


----------

